# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  خرید کارت کنکورازاد.....لطفا راهنمایی کنین

## Catman

سلام
برای خرید کارت داشگاه ازاد باید به کدوم قسمت سایت سازمان سنجش برم ؟!
برای خرید غیرانتفاعی و ... داره ولی برای ازاد نه.(در قسمت توضیحات نوشته آندسته از داوطلبانی که علاقمند به شرکت در گزینش رشته های تحصیلی دانشگاه پیام نور و موسسات آموزش عالی ، غیر دولتی و غیرانتفاعیمی باشند می توانند قبل از آغاز ثبت نام یا ویرایش،کارت علاقمندی (به مبلغ نود و دو هزار ریال) را خریداری کرده و اطلاعات آنرا در زمان ثبت نام یا ویرایش وارد نمایید .)
ولی قسمت خرید کارت فقط نوشته غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور .

----------


## امیر ارسلان

همون دولتی که ثبت نام کردی درسته
میری کنکور میدی بعد تو انتخاب رشته ازادم میزنی

----------


## afshar

سلام  اشتباه نکنید 

 کارت پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی هیچ ارتباطی به دانشگاه آزاد و بین الملل نداره و همین ثبت نام کنکور سراسری شما به منزله همه مدل دانشگاه ها هست بجز پیام نورها و غیر انتفاعی ها که تازه اونم اگر دیدین آخر سر موقع اعلام نتایج خدایی نکرده رتبه جالبی نداشتی و خواستی حتما بری دانشگاه می تونی کارتش تهیه کنی

----------

